

Woman fired for uninstalling app on company phone that tracked her 24 hrs a day - mtuncer
http://rt.com/usa/257609-gps-tracking-company-phone/

======
DigitalSea
This is definitely illegal. Surely it is even illegal to track your employees
by their phone even when they are on company time, right? If it is considered
illegal for police to use tracking devices on vehicles without a warrant,
surely employers are subject to the same laws, if not more strict rules.

~~~
mtuncer
I am not sure about this. App was installed on company provided phone.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
there are certain rights that one cannot sign away.

On the other hand, she wouldn't have had to uninstall the app were she to have
left her phone at work.

